# Stockton/Modesto Area Meetup



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.meetup.com/Young-Adults-w-Social-Anxiety-and-Those-Who-are-Supportive/

We are trying to set up our first meetup for this group. Ignore the age thing, if you have SA and wanna meet other awkward people such myself, come on down!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

How many people make up this group? Have you met up with them before? If so that's awesome man. If I wasn't on the other side of the country I would definitely sign up Lman.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I think it'll be cool to have us Sac group meet up with you guys.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

WhoDey85 said:


> How many people make up this group? Have you met up with them before? If so that's awesome man. If I wasn't on the other side of the country I would definitely sign up Lman.


Thanks man. I need to take a trip to Ohio!

We haven't met up yet. The group has been around for a few months, but it was inactive for the most part until this week . We have 14 members in the group. Only 3 have shown any signs of activity.



visualkeirockstar said:


> I think it'll be cool to have us Sac group meet up with you guys.


That would be awesome!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Lmatic3030 said:


> Thanks man. I need to take a trip to Ohio!
> 
> We haven't met up yet. The group has been around for a few months, but it was inactive for the most part until this week . We have 14 members in the group. Only 3 have shown any signs of activity.
> 
> That would be awesome!


Yeah. I only been to one meeting so far. Hopefully we can get something set up for us to meet.


----------

